
Show HN: Making a Minecraft Sword in Snap Blocks (VR) [video] - shafyy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlCX9uB-zyA
======
shafyy
Hi everyone. I'm one of the creators of Snap Blocks. It's a in-development VR
game for the Oculus Quest where you can build stuff by snapping blocks
together. It's kind of like a mix between Lego and Minecraft.

In this video, I built the Diamond sword that many of you know from Minecraft.
It's a simple thing to build, but super fun (I might be biased though, haha).

You can get it for free from SideQuest:
[https://sidequestvr.com/app/938](https://sidequestvr.com/app/938)

